# Abu Hamza



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Abu Hamza, the one eyed hook handed 'muslim' 'cleric' based at the Finsbury Park 'Mosque' who refuses to condem Sept the 11th. At the mosque they found forged documents and weapons, and links to the London ricin poison terrorists. He preaches hate towards western governments, whilst he quite happily lives in one of those countries (ours!) claims social security and takes advantage of our freedom of speech.

How many more of these people are we to tollerate? Should he be allowed to stay in this country? In or Out?


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Hes the one I was on about <see my post>. I think we should 'lose' him...


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Yeh, sling 'im out on his hook.

He looks bloody scary though [smiley=freak.gif].

Moley


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

People like him should be locked up, guilty or not, for scaring children. And me.

It amazes me that in this society we help blatant extremists like this walk free.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Locking him up will cost money. 'Losing' him will be a one-off charge


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

[smiley=klingon.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]
out


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Should be deported immediately. How can this Government justify NOT deporting him, he is a dangerous loose cannon (most Muslims denounce him anyway :-/) What benefit does he bring to this country, absolutely nothing, he is just stirring up trouble 

Sling him out with a rope tied around his hook. And then drop him from a helicopter into one of Saddams chemical weapon factories


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

They should take him out to sea and told to swim home.......and if he gets there they should shoot the bastard.....and the others like him. [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Could one of the Cockney Sprarra's on the forum not give him a pair of traditional East End concrete boots and take him for a walk off Tower Bridge.

What gets my goat about this fecker, is that he perfectly free to come and go as he pleases, whilst trying to stir up a "jihad".

But the Police have announced that they are going to haul the lady in who assisted her poor husband to die in Switzerland and seek the advice of Attorney General to see if charges should be brought against her.

An absolute friggin outrage.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

He is a fine minging bloke!! 

I hope this lady that help to end her husband's mysery will not be blamed...it will be silly if she does!


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

Funny isnt it, the country and civilisation he despises the most provides him with a house, welfare and a decent income for doing fuck all

The country is stirring, opinions expressed in private are now hitting the mainstream such as the calls for this cunI to be deported

We are a tolerant people, but have a breaking point


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Could one of the Cockney Sprarra's on the forum not give him a pair of traditional East End concrete boots and take him for a walk off Tower Bridge


LOL! If only .....



> But the Police have announced that they are going to haul the lady in who assisted her poor husband to die in Switzerland and seek the advice of Attorney General to see if charges should be brought against her.
> 
> An absolute friggin outrage.


If this goes ahead, and Abu isn't kicked out, it just shows how bad Blair & co have let PC ruin the justice system in this country :'(


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

i was talking to someone yesterday and they were saying that people in their village had had enough. They're all voting BNP at the next election. :-/


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

I agree he should be held over an electric mincer and lowered in slowly. But it's better to keep him at Finsbury Park where spooks can keep an eye on him than to chuck him out and let him run wild in Tora Bora. You can bet that he can't take a sh*t without MI5 knowing about it


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> But it's better to keep him at Finsbury Park where spooks can keep an eye on him than to chuck him out and let him run wild in Tora Bora. Â You can bet that he can't take a sh*t without MI5 knowing about it


Probably so, but do we have to continually accomodate all of the worlds flotsam, in the name of .... ?



> i was talking to someone yesterday and they were saying that people in their village had had enough. They're all voting BNP at the next election


Hopefully just a 'protest' vote, it might wake up some of our smug dumb arse politicians into actually doing something for a change though.

A lot of people have had enough of having their local communities swamped by these leeches. What was the latest idea, only a few days ago - more country hotels being converted to reception centres!!! They are trying to build one near me (Great Dumnow Essex) I've had enough, and I'm moving before they get anywhere near me (this is not an I'm alright Jack post either..) It pisses me off that they are about to ruin a peice of the English countryside by having one of these 'centres' in the middle of our town with the inmates all roaming loose. Would you believe, they turned down a suggestion to have the reception centre at Stansted airport, because it would be too noisy for them. FFS!!! This is Blairs revenge against middle England.


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

This guyz only expressing a difference of opinion (as wrong as it might be) a bit like the BNP.

At the end of the day I blame the friggin tabloids who bloody give him so much free publicity. If you get an intellectual muslim talking sense s/he isn't given the time of day...but if you get a crazy dood spouting hatred (Abu + co.) then he's on tv 24/7.

Really pisses me off!

^Kast^


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

> You can bet that he can't take a sh*t without MI5 knowing about it


Your damn right ......because he's shitting on them daily!! Â [smiley=toilet.gif]

Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> This guyz only expressing a difference of opinion (as wrong as it might be) a bit like the BNP.
> 
> At the end of the day I blame the friggin tabloids who bloody give him so much free publicity. Â If you get an intellectual muslim talking sense s/he isn't given the time of day...but if you get a crazy dood spouting hatred (Abu + co.) then he's on tv 24/7.
> 
> ...


I agree. You very rarely hear a genuine Muslim stand up and speak against him at any length publically on television. Probably through fear of retribution from the terrorist organisations that Abu & co support.

I still think him and his entourage should be thrown out Â  Lets face it, he is one ugly fcuker Â [smiley=freak.gif] far worse than 'photogenic' Osama.....


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I think I'm right in saying he is from Greece.

Oh no, Egypt, thats the place.


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

To be fair, there was a guy on Littlejohn on Sky news (now theres a guy who puts across a balanced left/right perspective  ) who was denouncing him for what he is, and not representative of UK Muslims

They also had a lawyer on their who was in cohorts with hooky in some way who claimed this other fella was just on the media payroll, but thats to be expected I suppose

The other guy was claiming they were aiming to replace the UK government/law with Sharia, whatever that is ??? :


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

From today's Times on-line:

_Blunkett fears lawlessness over asylum seekers

Home Secretary David Blunkett is worried about people "taking the law into their own hands" over asylum seekers. He stressed he wanted an open debate, so that people could express their fears, but warned that Britain as a society was "like a coiled spring". Mr Blunkett's comments came in an interview with the New Statesman magazine. 
_

I wonder why that is, dick-head [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I heard this too on the radio today!

OK boyz...time for action!! They know we are coming...we are going to get them!! ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Thats really good. They might do something about him, in fear of somebody else doing something about him ...


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I see he has been making offensive remarks again today. I wonder if anybody in the country <other than fellow terrorist-wannabees>, actually like him, & would be upset to see him 'lost' or deported...

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/030203/140/dr0ra.html


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> it just shows how bad Blair & co have let PC ruin the justice system in this country Â :'(


I totally agree with that statement,i for one will NOT be voting for Labour at the next election [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> You can bet that he can't take a sh*t without MI5 knowing about it


This is probably true  lord knows how he wipes his arse with that hook for a hand,especially after you read the quote below that i've just found 


> Abu Hamza, the leader of SOS, is said to have fought in the Afghan war and to have spent some time in Yemen afterwards as a refugee. He lost both hands and an eye in an accident. Little is known about his activities since he arrived in Britain. One press report claimed that he worked for a time as a night-club "bouncer".


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> If this goes ahead, and Abu isn't kicked out, it just shows how bad Blair & co have let PC ruin the justice system in this country Â :'(


It's not just the justice system their PC approach is ruining. What about education? They're trying to force universities take people less academically able just because they come from a poor background. What about transport? The congestion charge is an anti-car (PC in a way!) tax that will make virtually no difference to congestion - there was congestion on Waterloo bridge when they had horses and carts! And lastly, the PC approach to banning fox-hunting simply beggers belief - more parliamentary time has been spent on this issue than on numerous other more relevant and important legislation.

As for this Abu chap, I saw him on the news preaching to people and it's SO depressing. What the FUCK is happening in this country? :'(


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> What the FUCK is happening in this country? :'(


It's simple,Tony Blair and the rest of his Labour cronies are taking us down the pan [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

It seems they are all spineless, & not prepared to be bold & do things to show we as a nation will not take this kind of crap.

They should kick this bloke out sharpish. When the EU kicks up, they should tell them to **** off. It is in our countries best interest that he no be here, along with the asylum seekers, period...

Tony Blair would be so much more popular if he would make some kind of bold move like this. If he did this, the true british people in this country would support him, & it would be the beginning of making this country great again.

However, if we continue down the path we are currently taking, we will end up an anonymous state within the EU, overrun with asylum seekers, & idiots who scrounge off of us, only to publicy slate everything our way of life stands for.

In the future, will our childrens, children be considered British, or will the extremists & EU courts have ruled this as racist, or non PC?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

It is beyond belief that Blair and his shambles of a Government continue to conveniently ignore Abu and his terrorist preachings, whilst YOU and ME pay for this hook handed one eyed arsehole to live in this country free of charge. This f*****g government are USELESS. Kick the c**t out, even if it is just to make a point and show that we will not be overun by these scum.

I know Maggie was a very controversial politician, but you can just imagine what she would have to say on this.... and it wouldn't be a wimpy namby pamby evasive response that you get from Blair & co 



> It seems they are all spineless, & not prepared to be bold & do things to show we as a nation will not take this kind of crap.
> 
> They should kick this bloke out sharpish. When the EU kicks up, they should tell them to **** off. It is in our countries best interest that he no be here, along with the asylum seekers, period...
> 
> ...


I could not agree more.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> I know Maggie was a very controversial politician, but you can just imagine what she would have to say on this.... and it wouldn't be a wimpy namby pamby evasive response that you get from Blair & co Â


You took the words out of my mouth. I completely agree. There is no way on earth that Mrs T would have let things get to this. She had her faults, but just the way she handled that embassy siege was proof enough for me. She made it clear that none of the terrorists should be taken alive.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> There is no way on earth that Mrs T would have let things get to this. She had her faults, but just the way she handled that embassy siege was proof enough for me. She made it clear that none of the terrorists should be taken alive.


Totally agree


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

SLING YOUR HOOK


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

On the subject of the hook, why does he have a hook? What use is it, unless he wants to hang meat from it?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Please don't keep mentioning his hook, or you'll start giving the f****r ideas and he'll go and have a replacement hand fitted on the NHS


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

A Hook for hanging Hamza .......... somebody wheel out Maggie and get her back in action  talk about swinging handbags.......

Time to round up that 'self righteous lynch mob' again, they've been hanging around for weeks.

(BTW - Another Murder last night in Victoria Park Hackney - Lady Jogger stabbed to death for no apparent reason :'()


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I think Blair would get a lot more support for the Iraq war, if he was seen to be dealing with the problem people such as Captain Hook in our own country.

I agree with removing Sadam from power, by whatever means necessary, but I think it is made much more dangerous by leaving idiots such as Captain Hook on the streets spreading propoganda in an already inflamed situation.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I think Blair would get a lot more support for the Iraq war, if he was seen to be dealing with the problem people such as Captain Hook in our own country.
> 
> I agree with removing Sadam from power, by whatever means necessary, but I think it is made much more dangerous by leaving idiots such as Captain Hook on the streets spreading propoganda in an already inflamed situation.


Absolutely! But would 'removing him' inflame the situation further?

So Hookie says that the Space Shuttle disaster was an act of God.

So when we fire a few missiles at Sadam to get rid of him, and one of the missiles goes off target and kills civilians, is that an act of God?

Why do we have to 'look after' hookie. Send him back to shitistan with his buddies and they can practice terrorism in their own country Â 

Mr Blair, stop cuddling up to that Texan twat Bush and sort out the ever increasing pile of mess you reside over back home Â  Â


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I wonder if we can create a petition to get him & others evicted. We are allegedly a democracy, so if we as the mass public voted to oust him, they should do exactly that...

I actually believe that home secretary <is it David Blunkett?> would agree with this, only to be overruled by the EU.

I think the modern politicians are too concerned with being PC, rather than being strong minded & actually making firm decisions based upon the countries best interests PC or otherwise. For all his bad points, George Bush is very strong minded, & will stand up for what he believes in. Unfortunately Blair doesnt seem capable of doing this. :-/


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Mr Blair, stop cuddling up to that Texan twat Bush and sort out the ever increasing pile of mess you reside over back home Â  Â


Totally agree


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I think the modern politicians are too concerned with being PC, rather than being strong minded & actually making firm decisions based upon the countries best interests PC or otherwise. For all his bad points, George Bush is very strong minded, & will stand up for what he believes in. Unfortunately Blair doesnt seem capable of doing this. Â :-/


Probably one of George Bush's best assets. Similar to Maggie in this respect. Shame we have wimp blair 'leading' us now


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I think a that is one of the most important features for a would-be president/prime-minister. Blair lacks it, that conservative bloke lacks it <cannot remember his name>, & I dont even know who the other party person is...


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Ok that's it !  
I just clicked the link on this thread of mosaic faced turdnip Hamza and my f*&^%$%g browser crashed  
It's the final straw.

BTW, tell him to stop making faces or he's out... he's scarring the little children ! Now there's no EC sodding law that prevents us from safeguarding children is there? Why are resources being wasted on this mistake of creation?

OUT! ... as I've stated before... I am fanatically opposed to fu*&^&g fanatics of any sort


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Mayur you have IM


----------

